# Mavs in hunt for Wallace?



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Expect the Mavs to be mentioned in almost any trade rumor dealing with Wallace -- or almost anyone else -- from now until the deadline. The team's brass, however, insists it is done dealing unless a "no-brainer" is presented.
> 
> "We're answering phones," president of basketball operations Donnie Nelson said. "We're always looking to upgrade our front line. That's why we did the last two trades [for Antoine Walker and Antawn Jamison]. But we're not going to make a trade just to shake things up."
> 
> ...


[Link] 

This looks like a possibility. What do the fans think about it?


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

I like Wallace and I can imagine him being in the mavs roster too. But, what role? Or who would we trade him for? I think I'd pass.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Couple of the Portland guys hit it straight on: What's Dallas going to do if they don't win with Nowitzki, Nash, Finley, Jamison, Walker and Wallace? Keep acquiring more and more talent until they hit a cap of $150 million? To me, Jamison does not address any of Dallas' needs and they need to start dangling him about to see what they can get in return... some post presence would be high priority.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> Couple of the Portland guys hit it straight on: What's Dallas going to do if they don't win with Nowitzki, Nash, Finley, Jamison, Walker and Wallace? Keep acquiring more and more talent until they hit a cap of $150 million? To me, Jamison does not address any of Dallas' needs and they need to start dangling him about to see what they can get in return... some post presence would be high priority.


I doubt we get Wallace for Shawn Bradley. I would think we'd be giving up Jamison in the deal if anything.

Getting Wallace would be great IMO. He could be the guy who doesn't get all the attention with all the other stars we have. He can play inside or out as long as he's playin D in the paint


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

I'll like this team a whole lot less if Mister CTC comes to Dallas.


What the hell use do they have for a 6'11 shooting guard anyway. It's not like Weed will provide the interior defense they lack, nor will he provide leadership, commroderity, in my mind he brings nothing to the table that the Mavs do not already possess in abundance.


Many people seem to disagree with me though. For some reason, people think Rasheed is a winner. 

I also think Cuban would be an idiot for doing this. Did he learn nothing from Paul Allen?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> I doubt we get Wallace for Shawn Bradley. I would think we'd be giving up Jamison in the deal if anything.
> ...


It would be more like Bradley and Jamison, Wallace is pulling more then the current CBA's max contract.

-Petey


----------



## Andy (Jun 13, 2003)

I don't think the Blazers will trade Wallace for Jamison. Jamoson is a good player, but he is overpaid and his max contract runs for five more years.
Wallace is off the books next year and unless they can package him with one of their horrible contracts (DA or Mighty Mouse come to mind) or at least get a couple of first rounders, they won't move him.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Andy</b>!
> I don't think the Blazers will trade Wallace for Jamison. Jamoson is a good player, but he is overpaid and his max contract runs for five more years.
> Wallace is off the books next year and unless they can package him with one of their horrible contracts (DA or Mighty Mouse come to mind) or at least get a couple of first rounders, they won't move him.


Well, I for one think Sheed would be a great pick-up. He plays in the post well, is unselfish, but can also stand out on the perimeter and not be in the way when we start playing H-O-R-S-E.

I think the fact that Jamison is overpaid makes me want to see him gone. As effective as he has been, it doesn't fit in the team concept. He barely ever gets his own plays, it always seems like a putback or in transition. That's not good enough for a 20ppg guy, or a guy making 10 mil. I could see Nash doing this deal, but probably trying to attach one of those bad contracts. I could definetly see:

DA and Sheed for Jamison, Best, and some type of pick maybe.


----------



## Andy (Jun 13, 2003)

Sheed would be a great pickup, no question. If I could get Wallace for Jamison and throw-ins, I'd do it in a heartbeat. I just doubt the Blazers will do it. 

DA and Sheed(combined $24.5million) for Jamison(11.3/5years) and Best(900k/1y) doesn't work and throwing in Abdul-Wahad(6.3/4y) and Fortson(5.2/4y) probably scares Nash off. 

IMO that five year contract makes it nearly impossible to trade Jamison for equal value. Then again, I didn't think it was possible to get a good player for LaFrentz.


----------

